# Wie kann ich meine download geschwindigkeit drosseln.



## Mazze (17. September 2011)

Hallo

Wie oben schon steht möchte ich wissen ob mann seine download geschwindigkeit von sich aus drosseln kann?
immer wenn ich etwas runterlade, nimmt er die komplete leistung meiner leitung, und da durch kann ich eig nix anders mehr machen was mit dem internet zutun hat, gib es hier eine möglichkeit das so einzustellen,
dass meiner nicht mit 3mbs sonder mit sagen wir 2mbs oder 1.5mbs runterlädt?

MFG : ME^^


----------



## milesdavis (17. September 2011)

Nimm zb den jDownloader, da kannst du Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen einstellen!
Das nutze ich auch und wird ständig verbessert (viele Updates)!

Im Browser selbst weiß ich nicht, ob das geht, höchstens über irgendwelche Plugins.


----------



## Mazze (17. September 2011)

ok, dann sage ich erstmal danke und ich schau mir diesen jdownlaoder an.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2011)

Es hängt vor allem vom verwendeten Programm ab. Für Browser gibt's in der Regel Downloadmanager, Filesharingprogramme sind in Sachen Bandbreitenregulierung ohnehin sehr konfigurabel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 12dollar (17. September 2011)

So ist es, die Frage wäre nämlich erstmal mit welchem Programm du downloadest, oder ob es normal über den Browser ist. Für Firefox z.B. gibt es dafür ja unzählige Addons


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Mazze schrieb:


> ok, dann sage ich erstmal danke und ich schau mir diesen jdownlaoder an.


 
DEr ist OK, einfach zu bedienen und wird ständig weiter entwickelt, außerdem kannst du damit die Leitung Reconnecten, sofern dein Provider das unterstützt.


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2011)

Der FDM ist auch eine gute Alternative, der diese Funktion unterstützt: Free Download Manager - absolutely free download accelerator and manager.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. September 2011)

Alternativ solltest du dir mal den NetLimiter anschauen, den gibts es auch in einer Testversion.
Da kannst du jedes Programm, was ins Internet will, reglementieren.
Down wie Upload!


----------

